# Ford Racing Puma Hand Car Wash Photoshoot



## fatttty (Jan 5, 2013)

So yesterday was a nice day so I thought I would take the puma out for a nice drive and get some photos with my new camera whilst I was at it.

My mate had previously been to this location, its just of the A38 on the way to Derby.

Photos are my first real attempt with a DSLR the camera is Nikon D3100 using the standard 18-55mm lens.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for sharing mate ! Nice & clean .

Love the wide fenders on that ride man .


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Love the Racing Puma, every time I see one it grows on me. Looks ace, particularly like the first pic


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Awesome car mate, and a very tidy engine bay :thumb:


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Car looks really glossy,pictures are crisp and clear you can tell they are from a quality lens. Is that a fair behind ? Nice old truck.


----------



## fatttty (Jan 5, 2013)

sprocketser said:


> Thanx for sharing mate ! Nice & clean .
> 
> Love the wide fenders on that ride man .


Thanks, I love the front end of the FRP so wide :wub:



BigJimmyBovine said:


> Love the Racing Puma, every time I see one it grows on me. Looks ace, particularly like the first pic


Thanks mate, I love the first pic too



Jody 4444 said:


> Awesome car mate, and a very tidy engine bay :thumb:


Thank you 



GSD said:


> Car looks really glossy,pictures are crisp and clear you can tell they are from a quality lens. Is that a fair behind ? Nice old truck.


Thank you, the photos with this camera and lens are in a different league to any of the point and clicks / phones Ive used in the past. The truck is cool, behind the garage there was a few mobile homes, there was a couple of other old trucks around there. But I was getting funny looks from the residents so didn't push my look by going around there lol


----------



## MitchB121 (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks amazing!! I really go like Racing Puma's, would love to own one. Yours is emaculate, should be very proud!


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Excellent car and pics mate. 

The 3100's are very good cameras and some good lenses available.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Great shoot, i like the choice of location too, kind of fitting in an ironic way :thumb: as i dont suppose it will be going near one of those places for a clean while in your possession! 

I have heard of the racing Puma, but know very little about it, the wide body style gives the car loads more purpose in looks, i suppose a wider track too?

Ive seen Fiestas with a "Puma racing motor", but that was a 1.7, is that the beast?

Anyway, sorry! i will go and look all this up! Your car looks fantastic, a real future classic right there, nice one!


----------



## Daz. (Jul 26, 2012)

Crumbs that's nice!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice:thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice car and photography.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

nice pictures, some look a little blurry, with that camera you can go up with the iso.
I want to see a puma in real life, I know about the car is because of Gran Turismo


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Really really nice


----------



## fatttty (Jan 5, 2013)

MitchB121 said:


> Looks amazing!! I really go like Racing Puma's, would love to own one. Yours is emaculate, should be very proud!


Cheers  I love the styling of them, always loved them since I saw the unveiling at the motorshow in 99.



minnnt said:


> Excellent car and pics mate.
> 
> The 3100's are very good cameras and some good lenses available.


Cheers, Im really pleased with the camera, got a few lenses I want to look at buying too.



James Bagguley said:


> Great shoot, i like the choice of location too, kind of fitting in an ironic way :thumb: as i dont suppose it will be going near one of those places for a clean while in your possession!
> 
> I have heard of the racing Puma, but know very little about it, the wide body style gives the car loads more purpose in looks, i suppose a wider track too?
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! Yeah the car racing is quite different to the standard. Wider front end with longer drive shafts, wishbones, massive front wings, 4 pot Alcon motorsport brakes, extended steel rear arches with wider rear tracking and focus rear brakes. They still use the 1.7 zetec engine but with uprated camshafts, improved inlet manifold (numbered to each car), 4-2-1 manifold and 100 cell sports cat straight by Janspeed.



Daz. said:


> Crumbs that's nice!


Cheers 



tonyy said:


> Nice:thumb:


Ta 



diesel x said:


> Nice car and photography.


Thank you



jamie crookston said:


> Really really nice


Thank you


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Didn t know the Racing Puma had such nice addons to it . Must have been an expensive option then .


----------



## fatttty (Jan 5, 2013)

sprocketser said:


> Didn t know the Racing Puma had such nice addons to it . Must have been an expensive option then .


The Racing Puma wasn't a standard Puma that had optional extras.

It was built as a Racing Puma. Basically Ford delivered the rolling chassis to Tickford (who used to build Aston Martins etc) they then built the cars using the rolling shells, added the extended rear arches, front wings bumpers, interior trim, brakes, front running gear and the engines 

They built them in batches of 16 (i think) cars at a time and each had an individual number engraved on the inlet manifold (mine is 0401 for example)

They cost £22,750 on the road back in 2000 so were rather expensive when compared to the Audi TT and Porsche Boxster that were released around the same time.

They are a really interesting car if you read up on them. They had a rather difficult birth and suffered due to the price they were being sold at.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Lovely work as usual and nice pics too! I do love THIS car...the Racing Pumas are cool, this is the best though


----------



## fatttty (Jan 5, 2013)

JMDetailing said:


> Lovely work as usual and nice pics too! I do love THIS car...the Racing Pumas are cool, this is the best though


Thanks man, means a lot


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

fatttty said:


> The Racing Puma wasn't a standard Puma that had optional extras.
> 
> It was built as a Racing Puma. Basically Ford delivered the rolling chassis to Tickford (who used to build Aston Martins etc) they then built the cars using the rolling shells, added the extended rear arches, front wings bumpers, interior trim, brakes, front running gear and the engines
> 
> ...


Thanx for the comeback mate , I will have to search this car on the web , interesting ride . Tickford done a nice job with these .


----------



## fatttty (Jan 5, 2013)

sprocketser said:


> Thanx for the comeback mate , I will have to search this car on the web , interesting ride . Tickford done a nice job with these .


No worries dude, Tickford did a poop job lol! They were a real bodge job really, rear arches were never sealed properly hence they rotted all the time, front wheel arch liners are made from two standard liners stapled together (yes stapled!), air box was made by plastic welding a standard one to a piece of plastic drainage pipe and so on!

All adds to their character though, I LOVE IT!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

lol , oh , I meant with the options & all , not the fit & finish which I wasn t aware how it was ! lol


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Are these the ones built for the UK only ! http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/reviews/facts-and-figures/ford/puma/coupe-1997/18729/


----------



## fatttty (Jan 5, 2013)

sprocketser said:


> Are these the ones built for the UK only ! http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/reviews/facts-and-figures/ford/puma/coupe-1997/18729/


Yes thats the one, they had planned on producing 1000, 500 for UK and 500 for Germany. They decided against releasing in Germany due to the release of the Audi TT in '99. So only 500 were made, they proved difficult to sell and many (including mine) were sold through the ford group direct to dealership managers to keep the stocks moving.

I have been told all dealership owned ones had 'RNO' as the last 3 digits of the registration.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

I bet they were difficult to sell with a price like that . But I really think they were worth it in the end , even with the fit & finish issues as you stated above .

It comes down to my ride that s been built for 2 years only , they were too expensive also & when Nissan changed the model , they stopped producing it also . They had some sensors issues , brakes way too small for this ride , here s a link if you re interested , but mine is Silver : http://www.autos.ca/modern-classics/modern-classics-nissan-altima-se-r-2005-2006/


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry , but what means RNO please .


----------



## fatttty (Jan 5, 2013)

sprocketser said:


> Sorry , but what means RNO please .


If the last 3 digits of the registration / number plate were RNO it meant they had been sold to a dealership manager. My car's registration plate is 'X287 RNO' so it was originally sold to a dealership manager.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

fatttty said:


> The Racing Puma wasn't a standard Puma that had optional extras.
> 
> It was built as a Racing Puma. Basically Ford delivered the rolling chassis to Tickford (who used to build Aston Martins etc) they then built the cars using the rolling shells, added the extended rear arches, front wings bumpers, interior trim, brakes, front running gear and the engines
> 
> ...





fatttty said:


> If the last 3 digits of the registration / number plate were RNO it meant they had been sold to a dealership manager. My car's registration plate is 'X287 RNO' so it was originally sold to a dealership manager.


Hey thanx for clarifications mate .


----------



## fatttty (Jan 5, 2013)

No worries buddy


----------



## A18 XOX (Aug 9, 2013)

Always loved these fords! Very special! And awesome shimmer on the paint too!


----------



## Inked (Dec 20, 2013)

Just joined up to say what a fantastic looking car your FRP is! Came across the thread while searching for info on them as I'm thinking of getting one as my next car.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

That's lovely


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Very nice!!

The engine bay looks brilliant!!


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

i know with a car like this, standard is best, but after looking at the pics im sure i could see a family of illegals living under the wheel arches lol
for a "racing" anything the suspension should be lower surely?

love the body and the colour, nice to see a car that i imagine is becoming rare, in such good condition


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

e32chris said:


> for a "racing" anything the suspension should be lower surely?


The Ford Racing Puma was designed by Ford Motorsport rally engineers so will have big arches like rally cars. If it was any lower it wouldn't be practical to drive around and you would scuff the splitter on any dropped kerbs, speed bumps and ramps.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

ahh it makes sense now, cheers for the info
good news for the illegals then


----------



## kylebailey (Jan 31, 2013)

Beautiful looking puma. Looks immaculate and some cool info about the car as-well


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

i love these cars, totally awesome things! would love a go at driving one


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Takes me back to when I was at jaguar, as they had been recently brought by ford all employees were given the ford range of company cars most lower management went for cougars what a mistaka to maka lol. But sensibly a load of the stylists all got racing pumas what a sound when they all raced out of the car park 😊


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Love this car. Alex should be proud of all your hardwork.  excellent location aswell !


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful car. Great location as well. 

Dave


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Loving the pics chum, especially the widescreen ones - they remind me of the Steve McQueen Bullet advert for the puma!!!

The picture of the offside 3/4 is stunning. 

Thanks for sharing.

Cooks


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

ace pics mate, the puma is stunning:thumb:


----------

